
Watchdog says DHS still hasn’t got a 2020 election security plan - fillskills
https://techcrunch.com/2020/02/06/dhs-cybersecurity-watchdog-2020-election/
======
notadog
Here is a link to the original report summary, along with the full pdf of the
report:
[https://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-20-267?mobile_opt_out=1#sum...](https://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-20-267?mobile_opt_out=1#summary_recommend)
and
[https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/704314.pdf](https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/704314.pdf)

Specifically the watchdog is the Government Accountability Office, reporting
on the Department of Homeland Security’s Cybersecurity and Infrastructure
Security Agency (CISA).

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22259683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22259683)

------
caconym_
Russia interfered on Trump's behalf in 2016 and they'll doubtless attempt to
do so again in 2020. Why would his administration go out of its way to stop
that from happening?

